# Instrument Microphone Question



## vds5000

Hey There,

Has anyone out there used a Shure Beta 57a to mic a guitar cabinet. I'm sure it can be done, but I was wondering if there are any advantages to using it vs. an SM57.

I've been doing a little research online and many folks have been saying that the Beta 57a may be a little more harsh sounding than the SM57.

Any thoughts?


----------



## suttree

the beta mics feature neodymium magnets. they tend to have an increased upper mid presence, that most people would call "crispness". i wouldn't call them harsh though, they're a good sounding mic.

they're just fine for guitar, although i personally wouldn't spend the extra money over an SM57... if you want a great, fuller range mic for guitar cabinets, try the sennheiser... e609? i think that's it, the flat one. it's a super nice sounding mic. 

i looked at the shure specs, and the beta57 is a hypercardioid polar pattern, vs the SM57's cardioid. that means the beta will pick up a little more directly behind, which could translate into monitor problems if you don't pay attention to mic placement.


----------



## ronmac

+1 on both comments from Suttree and Paul

I use both the SM57 and Beta57A on a variety of sources. The Beta version has a hotter output and is somewhat more forward sounding. I can't say I prefer one over the other, but can say they are different, and it's nice to have both to select from.

Given the choice (on an open back cab) I like a MD421 on the front and a KSM32 (phase reversed) on the rear. Mixed and panned to taste it gives a very nice and open representation of the cabinet sound.


----------



## suttree

ronmac said:


> Given the choice (on an open back cab) I like a MD421 on the front and a KSM32 (phase reversed) on the rear. Mixed and panned to taste it gives a very nice and open representation of the cabinet sound.


well, sure.. if you've got a $1500 mic budget, hahaha.. 

MD 421s are an industry standard, if you can find one without a broken clip, they're good to own, for sure.


----------



## avalancheMM

*Cabinet mics*

I don`t mind the Beta57 or the Sm57, both do however color differently. Pretty near every recording ever made has 57`s and 421`s. I recently bought a Sennheiser 906, with the 3 position EQ switch, and it is very good, and very accurate to my ear. The Audix i5 is another mic priced similarly to the SM57 that is very good on guitar cabs. JM2C.

Regards


----------



## ronmac

Paul said:


> Sennheiser should ship them with a broken clip and save everyone some time.
> 
> I found 3 Mark II's with consecutive serial #'s at the local cash convertors for $70.00 each a couple or three years ago.


Great snag! psst... I'll give ya $75 each, and you can keep the clips :smile:

I must be the luckiest SOB around, because during 15 years of studio and stage use of several MD421s I have never broken a clip. kksjur I see lots of broken clips in my travels, and I hear lots of other folks complaining about it, but it has never happened to me..., yet. 

suttree, if I could get my mic collection down to $1500 I would take the proceeds and stimulate the German auto industry... One way or the other a guy needs his toys... I mean tools. kkjuw


----------



## Milkman

suttree said:


> MD 421s are an industry standard, if you can find one without a broken clip, they're good to own, for sure.


So true. Great mics and not that it matters but they look cool too.

Break that clip however and get ready to fork out half the price of a used 57 for a new one.


----------



## Milkman

ronmac said:


> suttree, if I could get my mic collection down to $1500 I would take the proceeds and stimulate the German auto industry... One way or the other a guy needs his toys... I mean tools. kkjuw


If all you need to mic is one amp $1500 is within reason (if you have $2000 guitars et cetera).

Mulitply that by ten and you can see why soundmen don't always buy Sennheisers. If I can grab a few used ones I'll snag them in a heartbeat.


----------



## ronmac

Milkman said:


> So true. Great mics and not that it matters but they look cool too.
> 
> Break that clip however and get ready to fork out half the price of a used 57 for a new one.


I also use SabraSom shock mounts whenever I can. They are a great product that allow acoustic isolation for just about any size and weight.


----------



## Milkman

ronmac said:


> I also use SabraSom shock mounts whenever I can. They are a great product that allow acoustic isolation for just about any size and weight.


Those are nice mounts. I've often used similar for recording. Do you use them for live shows?


----------



## ronmac

I do use these live, especially when it is a pretty quiet stage of acoustic instruments. The mechanical isolation is very good and can keep shock caused by enthusiastic foot stomping out of the instrument/vocal mics.


----------



## Milkman

ronmac said:


> I do use these live, especially when it is a pretty quiet stage of acoustic instruments. The mechanical isolation is very good and can keep shock caused by enthusiastic foot stomping out of the instrument/vocal mics.


I'll bet I could make a bunch with some basic materials. I'd like to have a few anyway. I generally use clip ons for the drum kit anyway and that should be terrible for mechanical noise, but in the context of a band it's not an issue.

With acoustic instruments and no drummer, every squeak or rustle can be heard.


----------



## ronmac

Before I found these (I bought them on EBay stupid cheap from a guy that was trying to build a client base) I was going to make some. Think a short piece of 4" black plastic sewer pipe with the elastic suspension on each end. Glue a standard mic stand adaptor to one side, cut away some excess plastic to lower weight and increase the cool factor, and you're there.

The nice thing about the SabraSom series is you are able to mix and match pieces to achieve different configurations.


----------

